# help finding glassine or vellum bags



## yorkiegirl (Oct 6, 2013)

I am trying to find vellum paper bags to package my soaps. Have looked everywhere and cant find them. Also have been looking for the transparent glassine bags cant find them in the right size. Do any of you package your soaps in these bags? IF I find the vellum envelopes they are the wrong size. TIA


----------



## grayceworks (Oct 6, 2013)

Will any of these work? http://www.papermart.com/bags/id=18875-INDEX

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kazmi (Oct 6, 2013)

Papermart and WSP both sell glassine bags.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 6, 2013)

If you have a warehouse kind of store nearby they may have them too.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 7, 2013)

Not sure what size you want but here is a place that sells smaller quantities
http://www.formomsandkids.com/glassine-envelopes.html


----------



## ShayShay (Oct 7, 2013)

Uline also sells a variety glassine bags.


----------

